
Crowdfunding – Programming the Raspberry Pi with Perl Ebook - vgy7ujm
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ebook-programming-the-raspberry-pi-with-perl#/
======
vgy7ujm
The campaign has reached 99% funding...

------
vgy7ujm
Exciting!

